
Ken Allen - sjcsjc
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ken_Allen
======
majos
"They say that if you give a chimpanzee a screwdriver, he’ll break it; if you
give a gorilla a screwdriver, he’ll toss it over his shoulder; but if you give
an orangutan a screwdriver, he’ll open up his cage and walk away."

(From: [https://www.newyorker.com/tech/annals-of-
technology/oranguta...](https://www.newyorker.com/tech/annals-of-
technology/orangutan-learns-fish))

~~~
KineticLensman
Anecdotally, the staff at Monkey World [0] in Dorset, UK, report that some of
their rescued orangutans are capable of using tools accidentally left behind
by people working on their enclosures.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey_World](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey_World)

------
ianbicking
Orangutans seem like the most lucid of the zoo animals, aware of their
surroundings and situation. Here's an orangutan that escaped and just wanted
to enjoy the sights of the zoo, which is something we'd offer to any dog, who
is certainly less intelligent and curious than the orangutan.

Obviously the logistics would be complicated, but it seems like the humane
thing to do.

------
MS90
I'll admit that I was not expecting to see an Orangutan when I clicked that
link.

I'm amused by the thought of an Orangutan escaping its enclosure only to take
a leisurely stroll around the zoo, look at the other animals, maybe stick its
tongue out at its natural predators if any are housed there...

------
rjbwork
I randomly got recommended this video about Ken Allen last week. Pretty good
and funny video about this orangutan:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSgpcW8Hw4Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSgpcW8Hw4Y)

------
seanhunter
Orangutans are crazy smart. Wild orangutans in Borneo[1] have been known to
observe humans and copy behaviours such as rowing canoes, using tools and even
helping humans with chores such as laundry.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFACrIx5SZ0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFACrIx5SZ0)

------
nategri
Ugh that namesake story is maximum Wall Street culture cringe.

~~~
sushisource
They still donated to a zoo. I'm ok with them acting like little kids in
exchange.

~~~
wyclif
Sure, I admit it's a bit cringey, but think about what Wall Street guys spend
money on. Would people rather they buy more cocaine, or contribute to a zoo?

------
conchy
I feel like I'd like to see some photo verification on who exactly is the
equity trader he was supposedly named for.

------
nickpp
The fact that what made the poor creature popular were its tentatives to
escape back to _freedom_ horrifies me.

